# hdmi cable/622



## sam 1207 (Feb 6, 2006)

Good evening i have a question about the 622 maybe someone can help me here goes.I have a hdmi/dvi cable right now on my tv going to my 811 which the 622 will replace i know this cable will be no good any more when i install the 622. AS i look at the back of the 622 i see a slot that says hdtv didgital audio/video heres where im confused.Is there a cable that is hdmi on one side and this didgital audio/video on the other side that i will have to buy my hdmi to dvi cable i bought was like a $ 100.00 at best buy. I called dish tech support and the lady didnt know but said that the installer would have all the equit i need for the install but dish also said the rec would come with the installer and it arrive last night via ups. Can anybody who is seen or done a install with the 622 help me out thanks all. SAM:nono:


----------



## chrisjs (Feb 8, 2006)

Not sure why but many consumer products seem to interchange HDTV and HDMI labeling. The connector on the 622 is HDMI so as long as your TV is DVI your good to go. But I think I read that your TV is HDMI so you will have to get a standard HDMI to HDMI cable. Don't expect the installer to provide one.


Chris


----------



## BIGBALDITO (Feb 24, 2006)

Yes there is a HDMI output on 622. I had my HDMI cable from my dvd player hooked up to my 622 while I wait for my HDMI splitter switch.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

I have done some testing on both, and found with the Sony's, HDMI was the way to go. The digital audio even just through the TV speakers, makes a big difference. But each manufacturer is different, so that isn't a global support statement for HDMI over component.


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

chrisjs said:


> Not sure why but many consumer products seem to interchange HDTV and HDMI labeling. The connector on the 622 is HDMI so as long as your TV is DVI your good to go. But I think I read that your TV is HDMI so you will have to get a standard HDMI to HDMI cable. Don't expect the installer to provide one.
> 
> Chris


DNSC installers are now being issued HDMI cables with a DVI adapter (removable) for 622/211 installations. Your installer should have the right cable to hook up your set.


----------



## kbweaver (Mar 20, 2006)

greatwhitenorth said:


> DNSC installers are now being issued HDMI cables with a DVI adapter (removable) for 622/211 installations. Your installer should have the right cable to hook up your set.


Is the HDMI cable considered part of the install, or do they assess an additional charge? If there is a charge, am I better off purchasing my own beforehand?

Thanks for indulging this HDTV/Dish newbe.


----------



## caseystone (Feb 21, 2006)

DVI / HDMI adapters work fine, except you lose audio support if it is not HDMI all the way.

My recent install did not even include component cables at no extra charge. Luckily, I already had the cables I need.

pccables.com was good to me!

Also, don't be too excited about HDMI on the 622 since there are issues right now.

-Casey


----------



## kbweaver (Mar 20, 2006)

caseystone said:


> DVI / HDMI adapters work fine, except you lose audio support if it is not HDMI all the way.
> 
> My recent install did not even include component cables at no extra charge. Luckily, I already had the cables I need.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I'd like to stay HDMI all the way. I can only hope that the current glitches will be resolved at some point in the not so distant future.

KB


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

If the installer tries to charge you extra for the correct cables, complain, long and loud. He should have both HDMI and component cables, and yes, they are included in the installation. I hear too many stories about installers (not DNSC) installers trying to charge for aspects of the installation that should be free. No, those cables are free.


----------



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

My installer did not have the correct cable (DVI / HDMI) and asked if I had one. Luckily I read about the issue here on dbstalk.com and knew that I needed to buy the adapter ahead of time. He was reluctant to install the 2nd tuner to another room even with pre-existing wiring so him supplying the HDMI cables were out of the question. 

Question for you guys...do the new audio surround sound recievers have an HDMI input and output? Man technology moves fast. Just when you think you're ahead of the game, you're not.


----------



## kbweaver (Mar 20, 2006)

Codeman00 said:


> My installer did not have the correct cable (DVI / HDMI) and asked if I had one. Luckily I read about the issue here on dbstalk.com and knew that I needed to buy the adapter ahead of time. He was reluctant to install the 2nd tuner to another room even with pre-existing wiring so him supplying the HDMI cables were out of the question.
> 
> Question for you guys...do the new audio surround sound recievers have an HDMI input and output? Man technology moves fast. Just when you think you're ahead of the game, you're not.


This may sound naive, but why the reluctance to install a second tuner? Dish advertises up to 4 rooms installed "free". I'm asking because I've scheduled my installation for 3 rooms (2 tuners) and the existing wiring is inadequate. I have in writing that the "free professional install" includes up to 200 feet of cable from the dish to each connected tv. Am I in for a rude awakening/battle on installation day?

Thanks,

KB


----------



## BIGBALDITO (Feb 24, 2006)

Codeman00 said:


> My installer did not have the correct cable (DVI / HDMI) and asked if I had one. Luckily I read about the issue here on dbstalk.com and knew that I needed to buy the adapter ahead of time. He was reluctant to install the 2nd tuner to another room even with pre-existing wiring so him supplying the HDMI cables were out of the question.
> 
> Question for you guys...do the new audio surround sound recievers have an HDMI input and output? Man technology moves fast. Just when you think you're ahead of the game, you're not.


I hooked up my surround sound using the optical output supplied on the 622. Most all new surround sound systems have optical input on them. It's very quick and simple and best hook up for sound quality.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

caseystone said:


> DVI / HDMI adapters work fine, except you lose audio support if it is not HDMI all the way.


Casey'

Interestingly, the 942 comes with an HDMI to DVI cable as well as a DVI to HDMI adapter or short cable. Stereo sound is passed to the TV via the HDMI => DVI =>DVI => HDMI path. I suspect the 942 takes advantage of "extra" wires within the cable.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

SaltiDawg said:


> Casey'
> 
> Interestingly, the 942 comes with an HDMI to DVI cable as well as a DVI to HDMI adapter or short cable. Stereo sound is passed to the TV via the HDMI => DVI =>DVI => HDMI path. I suspect the 942 takes advantage of "extra" wires within the cable.


There aren't any "extra" wires in the cable. The audio is carried on the very same data lines that the video is carried on. DVI has no provision during initial negotiation for audio but HDMI protocol does. The HDMI source reads what the sink (TV, A/V receiver, ...) is capable of (both audio and video) and decides what to send for both. The digital audio is nothing more than bits mixed with the video on the data lines.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

kbweaver said:


> This may sound naive, but why the reluctance to install a second tuner? Dish advertises up to 4 rooms installed "free". I'm asking because I've scheduled my installation for 3 rooms (2 tuners) and the existing wiring is inadequate. I have in writing that the "free professional install" includes up to 200 feet of cable from the dish to each connected tv. Am I in for a rude awakening/battle on installation day?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> KB


From the dish to each connected tv, not from tv to tv as in the case of the multi-tuner units....when it comes to having to try and fish wiring through walls of a house, thats not included..If you have wiring going from one room to another in place when they get there, there is no reason they wont connect it up for you....read whats actually included in an install....

http://www.dbsinstall.com/Dish_Network/dishnetwork_installation.htm

They are not there to completely re-wire your house for you....


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

CABill said:


> ... The audio is carried on the very same data lines that the video is carried on. DVI has no provision during initial negotiation for audio but HDMI protocol does....


Thanks for the explanation. Seems a dissapointment that the (stereo) sound is available with DVI yet no provision to utilize it.


----------



## caseystone (Feb 21, 2006)

CABill said:


> There aren't any "extra" wires in the cable. The audio is carried on the very same data lines that the video is carried on. DVI has no provision during initial negotiation for audio but HDMI protocol does. The HDMI source reads what the sink (TV, A/V receiver, ...) is capable of (both audio and video) and decides what to send for both. The digital audio is nothing more than bits mixed with the video on the data lines.


Ahh. I guess I was wrong then. I should have said that you won't have audio unless there is HDMI on both ends, even if it gets adapted to DVI and back again.

-Casey


----------



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

kbweaver said:


> This may sound naive, but why the reluctance to install a second tuner? Dish advertises up to 4 rooms installed "free". I'm asking because I've scheduled my installation for 3 rooms (2 tuners) and the existing wiring is inadequate. I have in writing that the "free professional install" includes up to 200 feet of cable from the dish to each connected tv. Am I in for a rude awakening/battle on installation day?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> KB


kbweaver..this was covered in another thread so I will link you to it.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=54972


----------

